# Oil full but engine reads empty. Not a sensor.



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's a thread caulk full of info on my problem.

The problem I currently have would APPEAR to be an oil issue. If you skim/read through the above thread, you will see my problem started as an oil leak. Along with a couple very helpful members we figured out the leak was probably my PCV.

I reached a temporary fix to help deduce if my problem was due to the pcv or not.
Now my current issue is this: I filled my engine with ~4qts of oil, but my dipstick shows NO oil reading. (I was going to top the oil off after I got a reading on the oil level)

What could cause this? Any ideas?

I am probably going to have my GTI towed to the local VW dealership tomorrow. Maybe we can figure out an answer before I have it towed?
Thanks for reading. :beer:



2003 1.8t AWP GTI


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave:opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you're a quart low*

well almost, they hold about 4 and3/4 quarts. with 4 quarts you should be low. don't read the manual, it might tell you what you need to know.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> :wave:opcorn::thumbup:


:wave::beer:



gmikel said:


> well almost, they hold about 4 and3/4 quarts. with 4 quarts you should be low. don't read the manual, it might tell you what you need to know.


I know you're just trying to help, so thank you. :thumbup:


----------

